# Hot or cold



## Wren (Dec 7, 2019)

I took some chicken out the freezer last night for today’s meal, I was just tempted to have a pick at it and thought it tastes just as good cold as hot, what foods do you enjoy hot or cold ?


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 7, 2019)

I love hot food with hot sauce all over it; like the Mexicans.  Only cold food I like is ice cream & my cereal in the evening.


----------



## charry (Dec 11, 2019)

Pizza


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Sausages *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm like Goldilocks not too hot, not too cold.

The exception would be an ice-cold glass of milk.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

I like cooked fish, either hot or cold, or in between!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

I'll eat anything hot or cold. I used to freak my mother out..."oh no- she's eating last night's leftover COLD fish for breakfast...with ketchup"!

I like cold coffee, hot coffee....I just prefer cold tea to hot tea, but I'll drink hot tea also. 

Anything else, I don't care.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 11, 2019)

I like everything hot except, water, soda n ice cream


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2019)

I've been known to forage in the fridge when I get hungry and my lady is out.
Turns out, the stuff waaaay in the back is usually undefinable in regard to vision.
Soooo, I add a bit of thousand island to whatever it is, and 'clean' the fridge.

If I can figger out what it was, and it was chikin or pizza, well, it's gone before I unbend.
Bigger pizza I squirt a liberal shot of sriracha and roll it up, eating while looking for sumpm to swill it all down.

Turns out, most anything that was originally served hot, goes well with sriracha when cold...or hot again

Matter of fact, a shot of sriracha by itself ain't too bad, either.

Ice cream....I love love love half melted.

Soup, gotta be hot. 

Coffee....hot...mouth burning hot.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 11, 2019)

Chilled oysters on the half shell; hot Maryland blue crabs.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I've been known to forage in the fridge when I get hungry and my lady is out.
> Turns out, the stuff waaaay in the back is usually undefinable in regard to vision.
> Soooo, I add a bit of thousand island to whatever it is, and 'clean' the fridge.
> 
> ...


What a funny picture you paint! Your PJ's in this scene are blue and white striped.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

Pizza.

And, later tonight I had cold roasted potatoes from the refrigerator that I thought I had no more room for during dinner.  It was still good.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I've been known to forage in the fridge when I get hungry and my lady is out.
> Turns out, the stuff waaaay in the back is usually undefinable in regard to vision.
> Soooo, I add a bit of thousand island to whatever it is, and 'clean' the fridge.
> 
> ...


Since you're obviously a sriracha lover, one great dressing for hamburger is mayo with sriracha.  Ever try it?  IT IS GOOD!


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'll eat anything hot or cold. I used to freak my mother out..."oh no- she's eating last night's leftover COLD fish for breakfast...with ketchup"!
> 
> I like cold coffee, hot coffee....I just prefer cold tea to hot tea, but I'll drink hot tea also.
> 
> Anything else, I don't care.


Hot cole slaw and stone cold fried eggs?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> What a funny picture you paint! Your PJ's in this scene are blue and white striped.


'cept I don't wear PJs


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 11, 2019)

My veggie egg rolls are great, hot and crispy, or cold and not.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2019)

Catlady said:


> one great dressing for hamburger is mayo with sriracha. Ever try it? IT IS GOOD!


of course


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 11, 2019)

I love cold chicken or turkey with hot gravy on top. I think the contrast is great. I usually cut the meat into bite size pieces then pour on the hot gravy. Can't let it sit around or you lose the effect.

I also have a raw cold sauce for hot spaghetti. Really nice in the summertime.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2019)

I like Hot or Cold Tea.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 11, 2019)

One great thing about this forum is it shows how different people are in the smallest ways. Love it!


----------



## oldal (Dec 11, 2019)

I like pizza when it's hot from the oven. I also the leftovers cold from the fridge.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 11, 2019)

Wren said:


> what foods do you enjoy hot or cold ?


Funny thing, get hungry enough, like days without food, *anything.....* hot or cold, or even a bit moldy...tastes reeeeal gooood.


----------



## Wren (Dec 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Funny thing, get hungry enough, like days without food, *anything.....* hot or cold, or even a bit moldy...tastes reeeeal gooood.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Don’t think I’d go as far as moldy Gary......(incidentally, the chicken mentioned in my original post had defrosted,  wouldn’t go that far either)


----------



## toffee (Dec 12, 2019)

love cold meats taste better-even sausages =and cold fried rice Chinese style'


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Funny thing, get hungry enough, like days without food, anything.*....* hot or cold, or *even a bit moldy*...tastes reeeeal gooood.



Moldy food is good if you need  penicillin.


----------



## charry (Dec 12, 2019)

cold chips with salad cream ..


----------

